

WP Engine CEO Jason Cohen replaced by COO Heather Brunner - alwaysunday
http://wpengine.com/2013/10/04/letter-to-customers-founderceo/

======
jmduke
To clarify: Jason is stepping down into a CTO role.

This makes sense. Like he said in the post, as a company grows, the CEO role
tends to shrink farther and farther from the technical nitty-gritty.

~~~
dotBen
And to further clarify, the choice use of the word "replaced" in the OP-
submitted headline implies Jason was pushed aside or something, which is
_very_ much not the case.

This is something that has been in the works for some time, even before
Heather was brought on as COO in the Spring.

------
programminggeek
This is a smart move and it is the sort of answer to the question, "do you
want a big piece of a small pie or a small piece of a huge pie?" that every
founder must decide for themselves. Ultimately the best thing is to put
yourself where you can do what is best for your business, but sometimes that
means not being in charge.

------
antidaily
80 employees. Wow.

------
ckdarby
Why is this on hacker news front page?

~~~
if_by_whisky
I'll pretend your question is genuine. It's because of his thoughtful
explanation of how the CEO role changes as startups become established
businesses. (Not because of the notoriety of his business-- which I assume is
the source of your sass.)

